# My Boys First Official Project.



## kennyv (Jun 28, 2015)

Last shop time with son we spent time going over the fundamentals of handling tools ,safety and setting up the mill ,Indicating mill and vice. We also covered fractional equivalents to decimals . He learned to care for measuring instruments. Thats work in progress. Eeek . Calculated machine rpm and then dialed in correct #'s to take his first cut. The next project I was supposed to do with my son was an R8 collet wrack which would involve layout , drilling tapping , countersinks, riveting and assembly. I fig its best to break him in on an easier project first . So i I decided to do this hanging clamp wrack instead . He learned simple layout of hole location, filing,chauffeur . Measuring with caliper to select drill size . Vice clamping and stop set up. Machine Rpm calculation. Next Center drilling drilling on size. Lastly deburing the holes. Whew! had to getem back on tract a few times but patience and persistence he came back .lol.... . Than He took a dinner break > Took a while after to get him back on again . Ok he finally took interest again so than we took measurements and calculations for finding center line in X and Y for our 1/4-20 tapped holes. Next step was to set up for edge finding and for more critical hole location . Than I lost em......... took me a while getem back on task . Well pushed through that again we finally did calculations, dialed in machine and center drilled . He than use tap drill chart and selected and located a #7 drill for our 1/4-20 tapped hole . Next he learned how to tap . Cleaned part debur and assemble . He than took measurements for hangers, drilled holes and assembled . And there ya have it a finished project in half the day lol...... and a whole lota fun .. z
Time for a miller after getting thru that one .. Nah! I am so proud of my boy. He not bad with the math too. . Oh now cant wait till we build the collect wrack …....wish me luck for a lot pf patience . U havde no idea how many times I wanted to juts do operation to get it over with. . Oh he took last pic so I included that one as well .


----------



## kennyv (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## T Bredehoft (Jun 29, 2015)

Good worthwhile project, good on both of you for following through with it. Sometimes accomplishment by its self is a goal.


----------



## brino (Jun 29, 2015)

Keep it up Kenny!
-brino


----------



## Ed of all trades (Jun 29, 2015)

brino said:


> Keep it up Kenny!
> -brino


I can't agree more.  I have worked with 18 year old boys that did not know what vice grips were.  Had to teach them the names of tools so they could just hand you tools.  Again keep up the great work.  Ed


----------



## kvt (Jun 29, 2015)

Keep up the great work with the kid,  They grow up to quick, and then gone.   Then you wish you could have spent more time with them trying to teach them things.  Working projects together is a whole lot better than just Talking about things.


----------



## taycat (Jun 29, 2015)

nice one,


----------

